# Solved: Iphone 6 question



## NotRite (Sep 9, 2008)

When I am on the internet via Safari, and I turn my phone sideways to widen my viewing area, half the screen is taken up by a shared links, favorites and reading list window. I am unable to find a way to turn this "feature" off so that I can use the whole screen. LOL...this is probably so simple but I swear I have spent a couple of hours at least a couple of different times trying to find an answer and cannot.

HELP! and of course thanks very much for any and all help.


----------



## NotRite (Sep 9, 2008)

OK I guess I have FINALLY solved this issue. For some reason now that I have once again clicked on the "open book" icon when in Safari....the shared links page goes away. When I click it again it opens it but does not "stay" open as before. IDK but all is well.

Thanks for everyone at least viewing the issue though not able to help!


----------

